# my tarantula's



## L_O_Z_A (May 28, 2008)

these are a couple of my tarantulas
first of all my little wallace's birdeater only a baby now











my phlogius sarina. heres a pic to show size




she went to run out of her tank but luckily i caut her... lol that was scary :lol:




when i put her back in she reared up at me to show me who is boss lol




beautifull spider tho













lexie the phlogius pseudocrassipes  she's the best. never reared up at me or anythin.
she's my biggest tarantula at about 10-11cm
























fuzzy the selenotypus sp. Nebo (RIP:cry

















goldmember the selenotholus sp.Gold












this is the start of my tarantula collection. 
i am planning on getting another 5 Nebo's very soon 8)
and than buying an adult. all of mine are either baby's or juvies
hope ya like em


----------



## Tsubakai (May 28, 2008)

Good pics loza. Nice T's - lexie is gorgeous.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 28, 2008)

Wow, wow, wow. They actually look really cute as juvies.How did Fuzzy die?


----------



## L_O_Z_A (May 28, 2008)

> Good pics loza. Nice T's - lexie is gorgeous.


thanks  yea lexie is my pride and joy 


> How did Fuzzy die?


good question  nobody know's.. i posted what hapened here http://theata.org/forum/index.php?topic=1355.0
but nobody could come up with an answer that they were 100% on :cry:


----------



## Noongato (May 28, 2008)

Lexie looks my old girl, agatha. RIP.
They are the most beautiful little critters you got there, i miss mine. I will have to get another.
How do you have your setup, heat wise?


----------



## L_O_Z_A (May 28, 2008)

i dont have any thiing for heating as i am poor lol :lol:
nah they dont need heating.
but lexie used to be out walking around everyday but since its gotten colder she just stays in her hide and im lucky to see her out once a month lol.
if you were to use heating you could use a heat light as long as it was red (they cant see red so it wont disturb them) and only in half the tank so they can choose if they wanna be near it..
or a heat mat


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 28, 2008)

Great pics mate, well done. I love the macro work. You have some really nice setups there dude.


----------



## Noongato (May 28, 2008)

I have one pik of my big girl, ill dig it up. But she died cause of dehydration, the tank was moved house and she wouldnt eat and was buried in some thick dirt so i couldnt spray her very well with water.
I dried her out and taxidermy'd her into a pretty frame.


----------



## Noongato (May 28, 2008)

View attachment 53635


----------



## missllama (May 28, 2008)

one of mine died not long ago and i had no idea why either 

i cant ever seem to get a good photo of mine your photos look fantastic!


----------



## L_O_Z_A (May 29, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> View attachment 53635


 
what a beast


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 4, 2008)

wow....very cute....!
the pics were awesome


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jun 4, 2008)

I love Tarantula's!
I have a question, that 10-11cm Tarantula you have there, is that going to get any bigger?
I haven't done my research....


----------



## scorps (Jun 4, 2008)

any pics of the full enclosure


----------

